# Shalamar or LMDC?



## samtarar (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi, I want to apply for MBBS in the private sector. I am really confused in choosing between Shalamar or LMDC. 

Shalamar has a nice campus and it's $12,000. Plus the Shalamar Hospital is considered one of the best in Lahore. The college is located within the city. The crowd is whatever, some kids are kinda "PAINDU" while at least that's what I have heard. 

LMDC's campus didn't impress me that much, it's expensive $15,000 ($17,000 for first year). The hospital is is not that well known. The campus is a little far from the city. But the crowd is awesome, the kids are modern and most importantly the PARTY SCENE IS ON!


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

samtarar said:


> Hi, I want to apply for MBBS in the private sector. I am really confused in choosing between Shalamar or LMDC.
> 
> Shalamar has a nice campus and it's $12,000. Plus the Shalamar Hospital is considered one of the best in Lahore. The college is located within the city. The crowd is whatever, some kids are kinda "PAINDU" while at least that's what I have heard.
> 
> LMDC's campus didn't impress me that much, it's expensive $15,000 ($17,000 for first year). The hospital is is not that well known. The campus is a little far from the city. But the crowd is awesome, the kids are modern and most importantly the PARTY SCENE IS ON!


new batch in shalamar will definitely have a bunch of 'modern' students..!
the 'PARTY SCENE' is 'on' almost everywhere. #wink

people know LMDC in following words;
'Ohh! lmdc... the place, where anyone can by paying black money (donations)..'

my advise will be; go to shalamar and dont think of anything else..
standard of education in shalamar is far impotant than 'party scene' in lmdc...#yes


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

LMDC is well established and nice teaching faculty,campus is also okay...


----------



## hope32 (Oct 24, 2010)

what really?? shalamar over lmdc. wouldnt lmdc be the better choice since theyve had more batches out, and its better established. and about the donations.. i wasnt asked for any.


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

hope32 said:


> what really?? shalamar over lmdc. wouldnt lmdc be the better choice since theyve had more batches out, and its better established. and about the donations.. i wasnt asked for any.


ask them who says shalamar>lmdc
#happy


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

hope32 said:


> what really?? shalamar over lmdc. wouldnt lmdc be the better choice since theyve had more batches out, and its better established. and about the donations.. i wasnt asked for any.


but i was asked for donations by lmdc...#angry

i got in bds & wanted to convert in mbbs, they demanded black money for it. #baffled

batches never matters !! 
how many batches of shifa are out?? 

& ppl prefer it after aga khan as the best choice in private sector !!! #yes


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

okay guys, lets get somethings cleared out now.
firstly, its true that people can get into LMDC by paying donations but it certainly does NOT mean that everyone studying there did pay them.at the maximum,1 or 2 students pay donation or if you want to exaggerate then maybe 5? but i think its pretty unfair to demerit the rest of the students (which is more than 90%) who were strictly on merit when they applied.a friend of mine scored 925 and he is studying there and i am sure none of you can say that he payed donation. and anyway,UHS conducts the examination, so that means that all the students get to give the same exam and if someone is soo undeserving he/she would fail and eventually have to drop out.
Secondly, if someone plans to go abroad for further studies then its the same as your Fsc or A level exams. noone will look at your college but they will look at your scores since there is one examining body!
and 
Lastly,if you are coming from someother part of the world then LMDC would be a better option i think since the crowd is better and we all know that medicine is difficult so it would not kill to have a bit of fun!


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

axa19 said:


> okay guys, lets get somethings cleared out now.
> firstly, its true that people can get into LMDC by paying donations but it certainly does NOT mean that everyone studying there did pay them.at the maximum,1 or 2 students pay donation or if you want to exaggerate then maybe 5? but i think its pretty unfair to demerit the rest of the students (which is more than 90%) who were strictly on merit when they applied.a friend of mine scored 925 and he is studying there and i am sure none of you can say that he payed donation. and anyway,UHS conducts the examination, so that means that all the students get to give the same exam and if someone is soo undeserving he/she would fail and eventually have to drop out.
> Secondly, if someone plans to go abroad for further studies then its the same as your Fsc or A level exams. noone will look at your college but they will look at your scores since there is one examining body!
> and
> Lastly,if you are coming from someother part of the world then LMDC would be a better option i think since the crowd is better and we all know that medicine is difficult so it would not kill to have a bit of fun!


i never said; all the ppl get in lmdc on paying donations.. majority is admitted on merit... 
but black sheeps amongn good students deteriorate the image of college.

no examining body will ask for your college! but institute matters alot... it's the major place, where your talent grooms.

& i agree with your last point, but my suggestion is; prefer shalamar over lmdc.#cool


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

LMDC:
A few reasons:
1-LMDC is well established though not having a spotless track record but still it is good enough and people who joined it are quite satisfied with it.
2-Shalamar,i got a friend there,i met him once and he was hell depressed and was saying that he is worried because Shalamar might waste their academic year and Might not send his admission for the university examination so that they can get better results.
So prefer LMDC .


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

@anas
LMDC is better!
And who says people join lmdc after aku...???
Sort of funny bit'


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> @anas
> LMDC is better!
> And who says people join lmdc after aku...???
> Sort of funny bit'


lite_lord! where did i said this; 
'people join lmdc after aku...'??!!#confused

anyhow its good to see an old, experienced medstudent mubashir here;
he is right on his part...
if i had got a choice b/w the two, would have gone shalamar. #yes#yes


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

anas90 said:


> lite_lord! where did i said this;
> 'people join lmdc after aku...'??!!#confused
> 
> anyhow its good to see an old, experienced medstudent mubashir here;
> ...


hahahaha
lolz
you may be didn't intend to say it but just read post#6 of this thread,it gives a sense of lmdc also other than shifa as well...
#cool


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> hahahaha
> lolz
> you may be didn't intend to say it but just read post#6 of this thread,it gives a sense of lmdc also other than shifa as well...
> #cool


yeah dude! i didnt align sentences properly...#yes

i intend to say; 
'batches never matters !!
how many batches of shifa are out?? & ppl prefer it after aga khan as the best choice in private sector !!!'

lite_lord! i like your signature sentence very much......#happy


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

anas90 said:


> yeah dude! i didnt align sentences properly...#yes
> 
> i intend to say;
> 'batches never matters !!
> ...


thanks,it's indeed great sentence!
#happy


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> thanks,it's indeed great sentence!
> #happy


yeah it's....MashaAllah. #yes


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

samtarar said:


> My name is Samir Tarar and I'm a foreign student from the US. I want to apply for MBBSinr the private sector. I am really confused in choosing between Shalamar or LMDC.
> 
> Shalamar has a nice campus and it's $12,000. Plus the Shalamar Hospital is considered one of the best in Lahore. The college is located within the city. The crowd is whatever, some kids are kinda "PAINDU" while at least that's what I have heard.
> 
> LMDC's campus didn't impress me that much, it's expensive $15,000 ($17,000 for first year). The hospital is is not that well known. The campus is a little far from the city. But the crowd is awesome, the kids are modern and most importantly the PARTY SCENE IS ON!


yeah! you are rite! i have the same question! which private medical college is best where party scene is on?and its good in studies as well,as we all know medicine study is really very hard,and besides studies we really need a fun part as well!#wink


----------



## samtarar (Sep 19, 2011)

Same here, I just can't live without have fun, and LMDC definitely has that aspect, where have you applied so far? @sehar


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

samtarar said:


> Same here, I just can't live without have fun, and LMDC definitely has that aspect, where have you applied so far? @sehar


i also can't live without fun#wink 
i've applied in govt. medical colleges,also applied in CMH,SHEIKH ZAYED,LMDC,SHALAMAR,FMH AND SHARIF MEDICAL..#happy


----------



## Sash91 (Oct 9, 2011)

and wht about fmh's bds??? is it good? i've heard it's among the best considering the studies and stuff but i mean the crowd? is it "weird"???? or are there some normal people around?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Sash91 said:


> and wht about fmh's bds??? is it good? i've heard it's among the best considering the studies and stuff but i mean the crowd? is it "weird"???? or are there some normal people around?


i met students of bds on test day.....they are very much satisfied #yes, but they praised dental section of lmdc becoz of better clinical training there...#happy

teachers in fmh are all competent & the crowd is not weird at all, though there are some 'pound'#laugh kind of ppl.


----------



## Sash91 (Oct 9, 2011)

anas90 said:


> i met students of bds on test day.....they are very much satisfied #yes, but they praised dental section of lmdc becoz of better clinical training there...#happy
> 
> teachers in fmh are all competent & the crowd is not weird at all, though there are some 'pound'#laugh kind of ppl.


hahaha! Thankx for the info! #happy ....the thing is i got into fmh #grin but now i'm having second thoughts. #confused


----------



## samtarar (Sep 19, 2011)

Sash91 said:


> and wht about fmh's bds??? is it good? i've heard it's among the best considering the studies and stuff but i mean the crowd? is it "weird"???? or are there some normal people around?


From what I have heard, FMH has one the worst campuses, and the crowd isn't that good either.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Sash91 said:


> hahaha! Thankx for the info! #happy ....the thing is i got into fmh #grin but now i'm having second thoughts. #confused


when did u get admission in fmh?#confused

they promised; 'no results before 31st.' #yes


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

samtarar said:


> From what I have heard, FMH has one the worst campuses, and the crowd isn't that good either.


i agree with the campus point to some extent....it's not worst, though not an attracting 1./#eek 

i have seen campuses of all private colleges in lhr, fmh campus is like that of Sheikh zyaed!#happy

elite class prefers fmh over a number of good colleges, crowd is not that bad..!!#yes


----------



## Sash91 (Oct 9, 2011)

anas90 said:


> when did u get admission in fmh?#confused
> 
> they promised; 'no results before 31st.' #yes


yeh i know.#yes They'r just contacting those who are high on the college merit list...callin them up for interviews and stuff. cmh's doing the same.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Sash91 said:


> yeh i know.#yes They'r just contacting those who are high on the college merit list...callin them up for interviews and stuff. cmh's doing the same.


did fmh call you for bds?#confused


----------



## Sash91 (Oct 9, 2011)

anas90 said:


> did fmh call you for bds?#confused


Yeh! #yes


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Sash91 said:


> Yeh! #yes


Congratz... will you like tell your fsc marks?


----------



## Sash91 (Oct 9, 2011)

anas90 said:


> Congratz... will you like tell your fsc marks?


850. #happy


----------



## Sash91 (Oct 9, 2011)

n oh thanks #happy


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Sash91 said:


> 850. #happy


did they say anything about your chances in mbbs?#confused


----------



## Sash91 (Oct 9, 2011)

anas90 said:


> did they say anything about your chances in mbbs?#confused


no bds was the only programme i applied to..


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Sash91 said:


> no bds was the only programme i applied to..


great.....:happy:


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Sash91 said:


> hahaha! Thankx for the info! #happy ....the thing is i got into fmh #grin but now i'm having second thoughts. #confused


I am really disappointed by the new generation's search of CROWD.. Are you becoming a doctor or a club dancer, where you want the party scene to be on every now and then..

Look, About that person who said that he was worried regarding the forwarding of his application for university examinations, then let me clear one thing pretty straight dude, in medical education there is a standard of maintaining an internal assessment which includes class tests and performance in class... To appear in the university exams, you have to maintain 5/10 points in each subject.. Your friend must have been searching for the party scene that he avoided studying and in turn, the college has to exempt him from appearing the examinations.. I'm sorry, but it's a rule by UHS, which is strictly followed by Shalamar.. Unlike, LMDC which is famous for producing unprofessional and lackluster doctors..

And, to correct you, Shalamar's batch of 2010-2015 hadone of the highest A-level density in any private medical college of Lahore.. Last year's university examinations results were like

Shalamar: 89% Pass Rate
LMDC: 65% Pass Rate

Imagine the quality for yourself... And to cut it short, Medicine is not for you if you're looking for the Party Scene, We're talking about Lives here...

I got admission into LMDC, MBBS 2009.. I rejected the admission on the face of the principal because at that time he was involved in Imanae Malik's Murder Case.. His wife was the culprit.. LMDC has Doctor's Hospital attached with it which is renowned worldwide as "Butcher Hospital" and yes.. LMDC batches that passed out, are among the most unemployed doctors according to Statistical Analysis..


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

mubashir888 said:


> LMDC:
> A few reasons:
> 1-LMDC is well established though not having a spotless track record but still it is good enough and people who joined it are quite satisfied with it.
> 2-Shalamar,i got a friend there,i met him once and he was hell depressed and was saying that he is worried because Shalamar might waste their academic year and Might not send his admission for the university examination so that they can get better results.
> So prefer LMDC .


Dude, you really need to check out Shalamar, because I think you know the least about Shalamar


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> @anas
> LMDC is better!
> And who says people join lmdc after aku...???
> Sort of funny bit'


Dude, I am highly disappointed by the concepts of this generation about the good medical colleges... Ask me, I was given admission in LMDC in MBBS and I threw the Admission Letter on their face..


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

masterh said:


> Dude, you really need to check out Shalamar, because I think you know the least about Shalamar


masterh! you are doing a brilliant work here.....:happy:keep it up! 

medstudentz are becoming 'madstudentz' now-a-days. 
we should consult medical students before making final decisions of our career/!#yes


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

anas90 said:


> masterh! you are doing a brilliant work here.....:happy:
> keep it up! medstudentz are becoming 'madstudentz' now-a-days.
> 
> we should consult medical students before making final decisions of our career/!#yes


Yup dude, but, the Party Scene On-Lookers really disappoint me.. I think these people should do some easy peasy BBA sort of stuff, where party scene is morally on


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

masterh said:


> Yup dude, but, the Party Scene On-Lookers really disappoint me.. I think these people should do some easy peasy BBA sort of stuff, where party scene is morally on


dont you think?#yesparty scene to some extent is a necessary part of mental growth for medicine students.

i mean; off and on, a party after 6 months is not something really bad!
it should not be necessarily a concert, could be a trip or something else.#happy


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

anas90 said:


> dont you think?#yesparty scene to some extent is a necessary part of mental growth for medicine students.
> 
> i mean; off and on a party after 6 months is not something really bad!
> it should not be necessarily a concert, could be a trip or something else.#happy


Well dude, they are not referring to that Party Scene , if you go by that, Shalamar arranges a movie night every month.. Sports Week, Bonfire, Welcome, Annual Dinner will also be arranged this year along with plans of an Annual Music Concert, Then Yearly Trips are arranged, Mango Parties, Eid parties, Batch Birthdays, Plans of a Halloween party are also in place for the coming year.. And Shalamar has an exclusive party area on the top of the building where Random Birthday Parties are arranged.. A Vanity Fair function for Girls is also being planned.. Shalamar has an exclusive Royal Palm Membership and students of Shalamar are invited on every Royal Palm Open Event..


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

masterh said:


> Well dude, they are not referring to that Party Scene , if you go by that, Shalamar arranges a movie night every month.. Sports Week, Bonfire, Welcome, Annual Dinner will also be arranged this year along with plans of an Annual Music Concert, Then Yearly Trips are arranged, Mango Parties, Eid parties, Batch Birthdays, Plans of a Halloween party are also in place for the coming year.. And Shalamar has an exclusive party area on the top of the building where Random Birthday Parties are arranged.. A Vanity Fair function for Girls is also being planned.. Shalamar has an exclusive Royal Palm Membership and students of Shalamar are invited on every Royal Palm Open Event..


And by that, the Party scene in Shalamar is definitely better than CMH and FMH.. FMH having no space for arranging any sort of a party and CMH being too strict on occasions..


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

masterh said:


> And by that, the Party scene in Shalamar is definitely better than CMH and FMH.. FMH having no space of arranging any sort of a party and CMH being too strict on occasions..


And dude, we were the only medical college in Pakistan, where the World Cup Fest was arranged and all the World Cup matches were shown on a cinema scope..


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

masterh said:


> And dude, we were the only medical college in Pakistan, where the World Cup Fest was arranged and all the World Cup matches were shown on a cinema scope..


all this is really impressive thing about shalamar!#yes


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

anas90 said:


> all this is really impressive thing about shalamar!#yes


Yup, 
We are pretty much upbeat dude.. We have like everything.. And do you even know, principal of SIMS and other new government medical colleges came to talk to our principal to share with them the structural plans of Shalamar, and not having that much budget, they adopted just 15% of the plan.. The MBBS building alone, which is operational was built with a bill of a whooping Rs. 1.6 billion alone.. Even the Water Filters and the Main Water Plant was imported from Switzerland.. Sewerage Pipes from Malaysia etc etc..


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

masterh said:


> Yup,
> We are pretty much upbeat dude.. We have like everything.. And do you even know, principal of SIMS and other new government medical colleges came to talk to our principal to share with them the structural plans of Shalamar, and not having that much budget, they adopted just 15% of the plan.. The MBBS building alone, which is operational was built with a bill of a whooping Rs. 1.6 billion alone.. Even the Water Filters and the Main Water Plant was imported from Switzerland.. Sewerage Pipes from Malaysia etc etc..


i never knew all this........#yes

today i believe> what ppl say! 'shalamar's framework is on the international standards.'#happy


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

anas90 said:


> i never knew all this........#yes
> 
> today i believe> what ppl say! 'shalamar's framework is on the international standards.'#happy


We have two foreign professors as well

Aileen Patterson
Christopher Bangwa

They plan our curriculum


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

1 personal ques:

is 'masterh' ur actual name?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

masterh said:


> We have two foreign professors as well
> 
> Aileen Patterson
> Christopher Bangwa
> ...


awsome indeed..!


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Ummmm, no... It's Master Hashim*


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

anas90 said:


> awsome indeed..!


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

masterh said:


> Ummmm, no... It's Master Hashim*


Hmmmmmmm...!#happy


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

'Master'.....is it a part of ur name?>#wink


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

anas90 said:


> 'Master'.....is it a part of ur name?>#wink


No it's not


----------



## samtarar (Sep 19, 2011)

masterh said:


> I am really disappointed by the new generation's search of CROWD.. Are you becoming a doctor or a club dancer, where you want the party scene to be on every now and then..
> 
> Look, About that person who said that he was worried regarding the forwarding of his application for university examinations, then let me clear one thing pretty straight dude, in medical education there is a standard of maintaining an internal assessment which includes class tests and performance in class... To appear in the university exams, you have to maintain 5/10 points in each subject.. Your friend must have been searching for the party scene that he avoided studying and in turn, the college has to exempt him from appearing the examinations.. I'm sorry, but it's a rule by UHS, which is strictly followed by Shalamar.. Unlike, LMDC which is famous for producing unprofessional and lackluster doctors..
> 
> ...


Wow you are such a hater, its not even funny. You are exactly the kind of people I was talking about in the description ("Shalamar full of paindu kids") what are you going to do blow me up for having an opinion. How dare you insult any of us. I have partied all through my high school life and FYI graduated with 3.8 GPA and SAT score of 2050. So having a little fun has never affected me academically. I like the "party scene" element, its very important for me...whats your problem, take your hate somewhere else. LMDC for life


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

masterh said:


> I am really disappointed by the new generation's search of CROWD.. Are you becoming a doctor or a club dancer, where you want the party scene to be on every now and then..
> 
> Look, About that person who said that he was worried regarding the forwarding of his application for university examinations, then let me clear one thing pretty straight dude, in medical education there is a standard of maintaining an internal assessment which includes class tests and performance in class... To appear in the university exams, you have to maintain 5/10 points in each subject.. Your friend must have been searching for the party scene that he avoided studying and in turn, the college has to exempt him from appearing the examinations.. I'm sorry, but it's a rule by UHS, which is strictly followed by Shalamar.. Unlike, LMDC which is famous for producing unprofessional and lackluster doctors..
> 
> ...


i just saw that you replied to my post aswell...so you are definitely getting some answers.
firstly, i was really happy when i saw your posts about your college and it was kind of good to see that you love it and wanted to promote it here.
there were some points where i disagreed too but nevertheless it was your opinion.
one thing that i can now be fully assured of is that people like you from shalamar are highly discourteous and unethical. you can give your opinion on something but you cant really go all out against any institution like this. its immoral!!
and you dont accuse people of such stuff unless until you have proof!!and if you do have ut then post it here and go to court!
and you have no right to judge anyone's ambitions here and you are nobody to ask them whether they want to be club dancers..
lastly, we all get to see how weird, headstrong and self-obsessed you are when we read that you threw the admission letter on their face..dude, i am sure you aren't that hot that they died of heartbreak! (no offence intended)


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

samtarar said:


> Wow you are such a hater, its not even funny. You are exactly the kind of people I was talking about in the description ("Shalamar full of paindu kids") what are you going to do blow me up for having an opinion. How dare you insult any of us. I have partied all through my high school life and FYI graduated with 3.8 GPA and SAT score of 2050. So having a little fun has never affected me academically. I like the "party scene" element, its very important for me...whats your problem, take your hate somewhere else. LMDC for life


i love your post!


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

sehar sheikh said:


> i also can't live without fun#wink
> i've applied in govt. medical colleges,also applied in CMH,SHEIKH ZAYED,LMDC,SHALAMAR,FMH AND SHARIF MEDICAL..#happy


i have submitted my dues at shalamar #cool


----------



## samtarar (Sep 19, 2011)

axa19 said:


> i love your post!


Thanks man...your post was also great. You made that "Master Hashim" kid look like an idiot lol


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

samtarar said:


> Thanks man...your post was also great. You made that "Master Hashim" kid look like an idiot lol


whos coming to shalamar #grin #cool


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

axa19 said:


> i just saw that you replied to my post aswell...so you are definitely getting some answers.
> firstly, i was really happy when i saw your posts about your college and it was kind of good to see that you love it and wanted to promote it here.
> there were some points where i disagreed too but nevertheless it was your opinion.
> one thing that i can now be fully assured of is that people like you from shalamar are highly discourteous and unethical. you can give your opinion on something but you cant really go all out against any institution like this. its immoral!!
> ...


Miss or Mr Axa... My brother was a BDS student at LMDC. Let me tell you, I surely know more about LMDC than any of you out there.
My brother as a matter of fact, is an almost jobless dentist, why? Because, when he went to the job market and told the people that he studied from LMDC, he was immediately rejected. If you read all my posts, I have always admired CMH, CPMC and others. Why? Because, they are pure medical colleges and have a good environment. Do you even know what the Party Scene in LMDC really is about? 
I am sorry but, you guys blew me off, those freaking retard kids from LMDC have flats in the vicinity of LMDC, where they play with girls, have drinking parties and other unethical stuff.. That's the party scene there...
What makes you think, that my post was unethical? Every other genuine medical student knows what the reputation of LMDC really is.. And, about the Paindoism in SMDC, look, you need to do your research well before saying anything about an institution. I challenge you all, to come to SMDC, and sit in the classes for one day and you'll know what kind of students Shalamar has.. Although, the first batch had some odd kids, but then, the 2nd batch and the 3rd batch has the highest density of A-Level students anywhere in the country after AKU and DIMC. 
And, I had no intentions of hurting anyone or do I have anything personal against you or the other person. LMDC has Doctor's Hospital affiliated with it, and when I got admission, there was this case, if you remember, about Imanae Malik doing the round. They killed that child, that child was known to me.. Doctor's hospital is also responsible for killing my pneumonic Nani, whom they admitted as a kidney failure patient and ripped us of lakhs, and killed her.. They are butchers.. And when, I see bunch of kids like you going after the party scene of these thuggers, I really have my blood boiling.. And, still you think, saying the right thing, is immoral?
Thirdly, KEMU, has the highest density of Paindo's... but still, it's the best medical university of Asia. And, about Shalamar, I have challenged you already, my brother who was in LMDC, is jealoused of me, being in Shalamar and why it was not established when he was a Pre-Med. Don't go by what you hear.. Ask me! And please tell me the name of the person who said that to you.. I am sure, he wouldn't be in the college..

Anyways, best of luck with the party scene of yours.. It's good that Shalamar is getting better students 

Have a good day, end of discussion.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

samtarar said:


> Thanks man...your post was also great. You made that "Master Hashim" kid look like an idiot lol


Mate, the above post is for you as well..

Good Luck!
Bye


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

samtarar said:


> Wow you are such a hater, its not even funny. You are exactly the kind of people I was talking about in the description ("Shalamar full of paindu kids") what are you going to do blow me up for having an opinion. How dare you insult any of us. I have partied all through my high school life and FYI graduated with 3.8 GPA and SAT score of 2050. So having a little fun has never affected me academically. I like the "party scene" element, its very important for me...whats your problem, take your hate somewhere else. LMDC for life


That was rather funny I suppose. A high school party is something else and the LMDC party scene is something else. And, I have not insulted anyone of you, you being my juniors, and I being someone, who knows well, should tell people how wrong they are. Maybe, the way I produced my response would have hampered you.. But, in the long run, they were meant for your own good. LMDC students have been in jails for breaking laws and for adultery.. And, you have no idea how much pain this college has given to the parents of the students.. 

Anyhow, it's your life.. But, you I think, are from Islamabad? You should come to Shalamar and experience the environment yourself.. I bet, YOU'LL TAKE YOUR WORDS BACK.. 

Bye.


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

masterh said:


> That was rather funny I suppose. A high school party is something else and the LMDC party scene is something else. And, I have not insulted anyone of you, you being my juniors, and I being someone, who knows well, should tell people how wrong they are. Maybe, the way I produced my response would have hampered you.. But, in the long run, they were meant for your own good. LMDC students have been in jails for breaking laws and for adultery.. And, you have no idea how much pain this college has given to the parents of the students..
> 
> Anyhow, it's your life.. But, you I think, are from Islamabad? You should come to Shalamar and experience the environment yourself.. I bet, YOU'LL TAKE YOUR WORDS BACK..
> 
> Bye.


but wat about ragging yu were talkin about #baffled


----------



## DAZZLED (Nov 4, 2011)

masterh said:


> That was rather funny I suppose. A high school party is something else and the LMDC party scene is something else. And, I have not insulted anyone of you, you being my juniors, and I being someone, who knows well, should tell people how wrong they are. Maybe, the way I produced my response would have hampered you.. But, in the long run, they were meant for your own good. LMDC students have been in jails for breaking laws and for adultery.. And, you have no idea how much pain this college has given to the parents of the students..
> 
> Anyhow, it's your life.. But, you I think, are from Islamabad? You should come to Shalamar and experience the environment yourself.. I bet, YOU'LL TAKE YOUR WORDS BACK..
> 
> Bye.


now i'm glad i chose smdc #cool #cool


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

DAZZLED said:


> now i'm glad i chose smdc #cool #cool


:happy:


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

masterh said:


> Miss or Mr Axa... My brother was a BDS student at LMDC. Let me tell you, I surely know more about LMDC than any of you out there.
> My brother as a matter of fact, is an almost jobless dentist, why? Because, when he went to the job market and told the people that he studied from LMDC, he was immediately rejected. If you read all my posts, I have always admired CMH, CPMC and others. Why? Because, they are pure medical colleges and have a good environment. Do you even know what the Party Scene in LMDC really is about?
> I am sorry but, you guys blew me off, those freaking retard kids from LMDC have flats in the vicinity of LMDC, where they play with girls, have drinking parties and other unethical stuff.. That's the party scene there...
> What makes you think, that my post was unethical? Every other genuine medical student knows what the reputation of LMDC really is.. And, about the Paindoism in SMDC, look, you need to do your research well before saying anything about an institution. I challenge you all, to come to SMDC, and sit in the classes for one day and you'll know what kind of students Shalamar has.. Although, the first batch had some odd kids, but then, the 2nd batch and the 3rd batch has the highest density of A-Level students anywhere in the country after AKU and DIMC.
> ...


i'm in 100% agreement with Hashim bro(masterh)!#happy

i have never seen such a talented guy on this forum............#yes

i do remember this case of Imanae Malik i.e killing of a lovely child in doctorz hospital, in-fact butcher's hospital. #sorry

with my full support for senior students here, i would suggest every1 to do consult them, before taking a life-making career decision.
:happy:


----------



## samtarar (Sep 19, 2011)

masterh said:


> That was rather funny I suppose. A high school party is something else and the LMDC party scene is something else. And, I have not insulted anyone of you, you being my juniors, and I being someone, who knows well, should tell people how wrong they are. Maybe, the way I produced my response would have hampered you.. But, in the long run, they were meant for your own good. LMDC students have been in jails for breaking laws and for adultery.. And, you have no idea how much pain this college has given to the parents of the students..
> 
> Anyhow, it's your life.. But, you I think, are from Islamabad? You should come to Shalamar and experience the environment yourself.. I bet, YOU'LL TAKE YOUR WORDS BACK..
> 
> Bye.


Bro, you have no idea what high school parties are like especially in the US. However, I understand now why you dislike LMDC and its affiliated hospitals. I feel bad about my remarks and I apologize for getting a little carried away back there. 

Btw, I did look it Shalamar like a month ago, thats how's I wrote a whole description about it in the beginning of the thread. The fact that Shalamar is not included in the IMED, also pushed me towards LMDC. For a foreign student like me who has to take the USMLEs, it is very important that a college is on the IMED list. LMDC is on that list and has been on it for a while, since it is one of the oldest private medical colleges in Lahore. So I will gladly join LMDC next month. 

Anyway I really appreciate your advise, you are a good guy. I hope you do well in Shalamar and achieve great things in life, Inshallah! 

No hard feelings, good luck buddy


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

samtarar said:


> Bro, you have no idea what high school parties are like especially in the US. However, I understand now why you dislike LMDC and its affiliated hospitals. I feel bad about my remarks and I apologize for getting a little carried away back there.
> 
> Btw, I did look it Shalamar like a month ago, thats how's I wrote a whole description about it in the beginning of the thread. The fact that Shalamar is not included in the IMED, also pushed me towards LMDC. For a foreign student like me who has to take the USMLEs, it is very important that a college is on the IMED list. LMDC is on that list and has been on it for a while, since it is one of the oldest private medical colleges in Lahore. So I will gladly join LMDC next month.
> 
> ...


these are masterh's wordingfrom a post:

'even UOL is registered with IMED/Avicenna and RLMC got it's registration even before the start of it's first batch.. So, only PMDC recognition is the key..

For Registration, every PMDC recognized college should write a letter of recognition request and post it to the mentioned authority address, with required documentation, like PMDC recognition letter, Health Ministry approval etc, Just a xerox copy of those documents and within a month, the college's name is displayed on IMED/Avicenna list.. Those who write the application get the recognition, those who don't, they don't get it..


IMED recognition ki zarurat tab hoti hai, jab ek batch outgoing ho.. Matlab, If a batch has passed the 5th year MBBS exams, and they are ready to do USMLE.. Filhaal, it's not a requirement for CPMC, because they don't have an outgoing batch at the moment nor do Shalamar needs it right now.. Although, Shalamar is listed on Avicenna Directories and is doing the required paper work for IMED.. PMDC recognition is the key..'

& now listing in Avicenna directories holds the key importance for eligibility of taking international medical licensing exams.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

samtarar said:


> Bro, you have no idea what high school parties are like especially in the US. However, I understand now why you dislike LMDC and its affiliated hospitals. I feel bad about my remarks and I apologize for getting a little carried away back there.
> 
> Btw, I did look it Shalamar like a month ago, thats how's I wrote a whole description about it in the beginning of the thread. The fact that Shalamar is not included in the IMED, also pushed me towards LMDC. For a foreign student like me who has to take the USMLEs, it is very important that a college is on the IMED list. LMDC is on that list and has been on it for a while, since it is one of the oldest private medical colleges in Lahore. So I will gladly join LMDC next month.
> 
> ...


Brother, I do have an idea of what a high school life is.. I have my family members all over the world, and I myself have visited them too.  

Basically, when you party in US, no one bothers, because that's a normal regime, or should I say, no one bothers about it, since, it's very much traditional.. But, in Pakistan, the society is totally different.. LMDC doesn't have a good reputation in Pakistan.. And, it's not only me, everyone, who is in this profession or knows a little about it, discourages new students going to LMDC.. That's the only reason that, this year, the highest number of open merit admission forms were sold by CMH with around 1650, then Shalamar, 1400 and then FMH, around 1150 to 1200. Education standard of LMDC, is pretty much below par..

For an account, expatriate seats of Shalamar are already occupied now, so people from Europe and United States are coming, they are 10 in number.. And, for another fact, Shalamar is the first college this year, in which all the expatriate seats are already filled up, all 10 

About the students, as you termed them as "Paindos", well.. to be honest, the first batch of Shalamar do have, some students from under-developed areas, who although, are equally talented, infact, more hardworking and studious than their Urban Counterparts. But, THINGS DID CHANGE WITH THE NEXT BATCH, WHICH CONSISTS OF THE HIGHEST DENSITY OF A-level and American High School Diploma holding students, for that batch, in UHS. And, with the new batch coming, the standard is going to be at par with AKU. P.S. Our Principal was in AKU, in top administration 

About IMED, well, you won't be needing it until you graduate.. As, Anas explained, IMED recognition is not a big deal. If a college is PMDC recognized, it can write a letter to IMED with an application fee of $ 750 along with all the affiliation and recognition letters, paper work in short; then, it will hardly take one month for the college to be listed in IMED. You can even email IMED about this 

Shalamar doesn't need the recognition right now, because they don't have a graduating class at the moment. But, the required paper work is being done and hopefully, in a couple of months inshallah, it'll be listed. Shalamar, although is listed in the Avicenna Medical Directories, which is also an accrediting body.

About the party scene, we do have a lot lined up for the year.. Annual Bonfire, Sports Week, Students Week, Mango Party, Batch Birthdays, Monthly Movie Nights, Annual Dinner, Welcome Party, Debating and Dramatics competition, they have been happening in the past too.. an Annual Music Concert, Vanity Fair Party and Halloween Party are also in the planning, hopefully, this year, we'll be having them too. Shalamar has an exclusive Royal Palm Membership and students of Shalamar are invited on every Royal Palm Open Event.. And, Shalamar was the only college last year, where all matches of Cricket World Cup and FIFA World Cup were shown in the auditorium  So, we pretty much have our own, decent party scene up.. There's always something happening in the college.. We have this huge area inside the college building which is dedicated for the purpose of PARTYING, birthday parties etc


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

anas90 said:


> these are masterh's wordingfrom a post:
> 
> 'even UOL is registered with IMED/Avicenna and RLMC got it's registration even before the start of it's first batch.. So, only PMDC recognition is the key..
> 
> ...


Thanks Brother, for supporting me here


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

anas90 said:


> i'm in 100% agreement with Hashim bro(masterh)!#happy
> 
> i have never seen such a talented guy on this forum............#yes
> 
> ...


You rock mate 

May you do well in your life and make your parents proud  Ameen


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

masterh said:


> You rock mate
> 
> May you do well in your life and make your parents proud  Ameen


masterH i am a big fan of you now ... you got so much knowledge ... keep it up bro :happy: :happy:


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

masterh said:


> Miss or Mr Axa... My brother was a BDS student at LMDC. Let me tell you, I surely know more about LMDC than any of you out there.
> My brother as a matter of fact, is an almost jobless dentist, why? Because, when he went to the job market and told the people that he studied from LMDC, he was immediately rejected. If you read all my posts, I have always admired CMH, CPMC and others. Why? Because, they are pure medical colleges and have a good environment. Do you even know what the Party Scene in LMDC really is about?
> I am sorry but, you guys blew me off, those freaking retard kids from LMDC have flats in the vicinity of LMDC, where they play with girls, have drinking parties and other unethical stuff.. That's the party scene there...
> What makes you think, that my post was unethical? Every other genuine medical student knows what the reputation of LMDC really is.. And, about the Paindoism in SMDC, look, you need to do your research well before saying anything about an institution. I challenge you all, to come to SMDC, and sit in the classes for one day and you'll know what kind of students Shalamar has.. Although, the first batch had some odd kids, but then, the 2nd batch and the 3rd batch has the highest density of A-Level students anywhere in the country after AKU and DIMC.
> ...




Its miss axa so probably next time you reply you will be abit gentlemanly with your words. 
We are all here to share our experiences and discuss our problems.As far as that goes, my cousin is a LMDC graduate.She completed BDS and now she is working abroad and earning quite well because when you go abroad what matters is your scores rather than college since there is a single examining body(UHS).
Well, about doctors hospital and whatever happened to you all I can say is that I am sorry to hear about that but do consider the fact that a lot of people die in government affiliated hospitals too solely due to the negligence of doctors. I know about the case of Imanae Malik and I personally think that the doctors who were involved should be stripped off their practising license but then I would also like you to give a thought about hundreds of people and children who lose their lives in similar cases when the doctors are irresponsible and we don't talk about them because they are reported only once or twice on television and then because its a government hospital everything gets hushed up. Just because they are poor people we don't talk about them or express our disappointment but all of us join those facebook groups who want justice for Imanae Malik because she could somehow get it since her family came from abroad and had the resources??
Other than this, students at LMDC get to spend most of their clinical years at Ghurki hospital which is a very good hospital. Infact, I even read a post on this forum where someone said that students just go to doctors hospital 2 3 times. so the point I am trying to make is that nothing on this planet is totally negative. all institutions have some positives and some negatives so kindly do not try totally overshadow all the positives.why dont you share the positives along with thehorde of negatives you mention?LMDC is the oldest private institution. Along with doctors hospital, it also has Ghurki hospital and Surgimed hospital affiliated with it.
It has a good faculty(this is what anas90 said)
I know I was a bit harsh with my words but what actually made me lose my cool was the fact that I am going to LMDC for BDS and I am very ambitious. so much that the classes haven't even begun and i am already searching for good colleges abroad for specialisation and you just accused me too of aspiring to be a club dancer!!!!!
and you totally misunderstood the "party scene". It meant having alot of extracurricular activities along with the occasional concerts or other functions. I haven't even ever smoked a cigarette and you talk about drinking!!


----------



## samtarar (Sep 19, 2011)

masterh said:


> Brother, I do have an idea of what a high school life is.. I have my family members all over the world, and I myself have visited them too.
> 
> Basically, when you party in US, no one bothers, because that's a normal regime, or should I say, no one bothers about it, since, it's very much traditional.. But, in Pakistan, the society is totally different.. LMDC doesn't have a good reputation in Pakistan.. And, it's not only me, everyone, who is in this profession or knows a little about it, discourages new students going to LMDC.. That's the only reason that, this year, the highest number of open merit admission forms were sold by CMH with around 1650, then Shalamar, 1400 and then FMH, around 1150 to 1200. Education standard of LMDC, is pretty much below par..
> 
> ...


Nice, sounds good...hope you have a blast


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

masterh said:


> You rock mate
> 
> May you do well in your life and make your parents proud  Ameen


JazakALLAH [email protected]!

i pray the same for you.#happy SumaAameen


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

axa19 said:


> Its miss axa so probably next time you reply you will be abit gentlemanly with your words.
> We are all here to share our experiences and discuss our problems.As far as that goes, my cousin is a LMDC graduate.She completed BDS and now she is working abroad and earning quite well because when you go abroad what matters is your scores rather than college since there is a single examining body(UHS).
> Well, about doctors hospital and whatever happened to you all I can say is that I am sorry to hear about that but do consider the fact that a lot of people die in government affiliated hospitals too solely due to the negligence of doctors. I know about the case of Imanae Malik and I personally think that the doctors who were involved should be stripped off their practising license but then I would also like you to give a thought about hundreds of people and children who lose their lives in similar cases when the doctors are irresponsible and we don't talk about them because they are reported only once or twice on television and then because its a government hospital everything gets hushed up. Just because they are poor people we don't talk about them or express our disappointment but all of us join those facebook groups who want justice for Imanae Malik because she could somehow get it since her family came from abroad and had the resources??
> Other than this, students at LMDC get to spend most of their clinical years at Ghurki hospital which is a very good hospital. Infact, I even read a post on this forum where someone said that students just go to doctors hospital 2 3 times. so the point I am trying to make is that nothing on this planet is totally negative. all institutions have some positives and some negatives so kindly do not try totally overshadow all the positives.why dont you share the positives along with thehorde of negatives you mention?LMDC is the oldest private institution. Along with doctors hospital, it also has Ghurki hospital and Surgimed hospital affiliated with it.
> ...


aXa is right on her part...............#yes


----------



## mehsum (Jul 30, 2011)

@axa19

You joining LMDC for BDS ?
Well I'm also joining for BDS. Did you recieved your letter yet and any idea when the classes are beginning?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

axa19 said:


> Its miss axa so probably next time you reply you will be abit gentlemanly with your words.
> We are all here to share our experiences and discuss our problems.As far as that goes, my cousin is a LMDC graduate.She completed BDS and now she is working abroad and earning quite well because when you go abroad what matters is your scores rather than college since there is a single examining body(UHS).
> Well, about doctors hospital and whatever happened to you all I can say is that I am sorry to hear about that but do consider the fact that a lot of people die in government affiliated hospitals too solely due to the negligence of doctors. I know about the case of Imanae Malik and I personally think that the doctors who were involved should be stripped off their practising license but then I would also like you to give a thought about hundreds of people and children who lose their lives in similar cases when the doctors are irresponsible and we don't talk about them because they are reported only once or twice on television and then because its a government hospital everything gets hushed up. Just because they are poor people we don't talk about them or express our disappointment but all of us join those facebook groups who want justice for Imanae Malik because she could somehow get it since her family came from abroad and had the resources??
> Other than this, students at LMDC get to spend most of their clinical years at Ghurki hospital which is a very good hospital. Infact, I even read a post on this forum where someone said that students just go to doctors hospital 2 3 times. so the point I am trying to make is that nothing on this planet is totally negative. all institutions have some positives and some negatives so kindly do not try totally overshadow all the positives.why dont you share the positives along with thehorde of negatives you mention?LMDC is the oldest private institution. Along with doctors hospital, it also has Ghurki hospital and Surgimed hospital affiliated with it.
> ...


Ummmm, you're going against the facts waise.. 

Listen, i'd really suggest you go to UHS website and check LMDC's UHS scores. You'll get the rough idea. The example you quoted is a very rare one. Dentists have to have a really strong financial backup to actually go abroad, although that is not the case with MBBS. I am talking the employment of Majority, average students. About Ghurki hospital and Surgimed; well, I have been a Lahori citizen since birth and I haven't really heard good about these hospitals. Most of the doctors from Doctor's Hospital have their rotations there. The chairman of LMDC Dr. Javed is famous for his corruption when he was in Health Ministry, Punjab. The monetary funding for this college came from unlawful resources. And, I do agree about the government sector patient mishandling etc. But, let me tell you a fact, Doctor's Hospital prescribes medicines that can be bought only from their pharmacy, they are not available commonly with most of them being expired. 
Source: http://imanae.co.uk/reports/Doctors-Hospital-Pharmacy-Report.pdf
And it's not just one or two cases, every third patient of Doctor's Hospital has been a victim. I myself testimony on it and my relatives have been a victim too.
Source: Imanae Malik Killed by Doctors Hospital Lahore, Pakistan
Secondly, the degree you'll be getting is of UHS, which is a highly reputable degree outside Pakistan. But, inside Pakistan it's your college's reputation that matters a lot when you come into the local job market. My brother suffered.
Anyhow, you've gotten admission now, I'll pray for you


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I've been reading through some of this thread and just wanted to remind everyone to please try their best to post on this forum in a *professional manner*. We want the site's content to be filled with professional, properly spelled sentences so that others who are searching for information can easily find it in the future. 

Also please refrain from personal attacks on other forum members. At the end of the day we are all here for the same reason -- to learn from others and to help others. There is nothing wrong with us disagreeing with someone else's ideas but please make sure that you are always civil and polite to other forum members.

Additionally, please refrain from writing in shorthand, using languages other than English, or using improper spelling and/or grammar. Professionalism is something that is part of all of our lives in the medical field and it is something we should strive for also on this forum. 

Thank you for your understanding and thank you for making Med Studentz great! We could not have done it without our members!


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

samtarar said:


> Bro, you have no idea what high school parties are like especially in the US. However, I understand now why you dislike LMDC and its affiliated hospitals. I feel bad about my remarks and I apologize for getting a little carried away back there.
> 
> Btw, I did look it Shalamar like a month ago, thats how's I wrote a whole description about it in the beginning of the thread. The fact that Shalamar is not included in the IMED, also pushed me towards LMDC. For a foreign student like me who has to take the USMLEs, it is very important that a college is on the IMED list. LMDC is on that list and has been on it for a while, since it is one of the oldest private medical colleges in Lahore. So I will gladly join LMDC next month.
> 
> ...


Dude, Shalamar is now on IMED Faimers List and is now ECFMG recognized.

Source: https://imed.faimer.org/details.asp...y=&region=AS&rname=Asia&mcode=704265&psize=25


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

anas90 said:


> JazakALLAH [email protected]!
> 
> i pray the same for you.#happy SumaAameen


Dude, told you.. Shalamar's now on IMED.

Source: https://imed.faimer.org/details.asp...y=&region=AS&rname=Asia&mcode=704265&psize=25


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

masterh said:


> Dude, Shalamar is now on IMED Faimers List and is now ECFMG recognized.
> 
> Source: https://imed.faimer.org/details.asp...y=&region=AS&rname=Asia&mcode=704265&psize=25


:happy:


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

masterh said:


> Ummmm, you're going against the facts waise..
> 
> Listen, i'd really suggest you go to UHS website and check LMDC's UHS scores. You'll get the rough idea. The example you quoted is a very rare one. Dentists have to have a really strong financial backup to actually go abroad, although that is not the case with MBBS. I am talking the employment of Majority, average students. About Ghurki hospital and Surgimed; well, I have been a Lahori citizen since birth and I haven't really heard good about these hospitals. Most of the doctors from Doctor's Hospital have their rotations there. The chairman of LMDC Dr. Javed is famous for his corruption when he was in Health Ministry, Punjab. The monetary funding for this college came from unlawful resources. And, I do agree about the government sector patient mishandling etc. But, let me tell you a fact, Doctor's Hospital prescribes medicines that can be bought only from their pharmacy, they are not available commonly with most of them being expired.
> Source: http://imanae.co.uk/reports/Doctors-Hospital-Pharmacy-Report.pdf
> ...



well, all i can say to you hashim is that we have very different opinions and it will just get dirtier if we keep arguing. LOL
i standby my post and i am sure you are willing to do the same.
best of luck with whatever you do in life!


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

axa19 said:


> well, all i can say to you hashim is that we have very different opinions and it will just get dirtier if we keep arguing. LOL
> i standby my post and i am sure you are willing to do the same.
> best of luck with whatever you do in life!


I sure will pray for you


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

mubashir888 said:


> LMDC:
> A few reasons:
> 1-LMDC is well established though not having a spotless track record but still it is good enough and people who joined it are quite satisfied with it.
> 2-Shalamar,i got a friend there,i met him once and he was hell depressed and was saying that he is worried because Shalamar might waste their academic year and Might not send his admission for the university examination so that they can get better results.
> So prefer LMDC .


Look, About that person who said that he was worried regarding the forwarding of his application for university examinations, then let me clear one thing pretty straight dude, in medical education there is a standard of maintaining an internal assessment which includes class tests and performance in class... To appear in the university exams, you have to maintain 5/10 points in each subject.. Your friend must have missed on the studies part, and in turn, the college has to exempt him from appearing the examinations.. I'm sorry, but it's a rule by UHS, which is strictly followed by Shalamar..


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

masterh said:


> Look, About that person who said that he was worried regarding the forwarding of his application for university examinations, then let me clear one thing pretty straight dude, in medical education there is a standard of maintaining an internal assessment which includes class tests and performance in class... To appear in the university exams, you have to maintain 5/10 points in each subject.. Your friend must have missed on the studies part, and in turn, the college has to exempt him from appearing the examinations.. I'm sorry, but it's a rule by UHS, which is strictly followed by Shalamar..


#eek #eek i got a call from cmh #eek #eek WTH #angry #angry #angry #growl


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> #eek #eek i got a call from cmh #eek #eek WTH #angry #angry #angry #growl


Junaid, go to the Shalamar Medical College wali thread. You'll get your answers.


----------



## samtarar (Sep 19, 2011)

masterh said:


> Dude, Shalamar is now on IMED Faimers List and is now ECFMG recognized.
> 
> Source: https://imed.faimer.org/details.asp...y=&region=AS&rname=Asia&mcode=704265&psize=25


Great


----------



## GQdoc786 (Sep 29, 2009)

masterh said:


> Brother, I do have an idea of what a high school life is.. I have my family members all over the world, and I myself have visited them too.
> 
> Basically, when you party in US, no one bothers, because that's a normal regime, or should I say, no one bothers about it, since, it's very much traditional.. But, in Pakistan, the society is totally different.. LMDC doesn't have a good reputation in Pakistan.. And, it's not only me, everyone, who is in this profession or knows a little about it, discourages new students going to LMDC.. That's the only reason that, this year, the highest number of open merit admission forms were sold by CMH with around 1650, then Shalamar, 1400 and then FMH, around 1150 to 1200. Education standard of LMDC, is pretty much below par..
> 
> ...


 


masterh said:


> Dude, I am highly disappointed by the concepts of this generation about the good medical colleges... Ask me, I was given admission in LMDC in MBBS and I threw the Admission Letter on their face..


 
You sound like a paid sponspor for Shalamar lol 

The bottom line : Don't generalize and make assumptions based on a few people. You will find such people in all colleges. If your intentions are to study and to become a good doctor, You will become one i'A regardless of where you are going. It all depends on the student, end of story.




Now if you wish to practice in USA, majority of the states follow the Medical Board of Recognition of California for accreditation and licensing. 
Not IMED or ECFMG, each state has its own criteria. And let me add, to practice in California is a priviledge in itself.

Please get your facts straight before going on ranting about any college.

Welcome to the Medical Board of California - Medical Schools Recognized by the Medical Board of California

The only private medical college listed and approved from all those which have been mentioned here is LMDC in lahore. Aga Khan, Baqai and some others. Not Shalamar, CMH or any others..

Best of luck to all in their career aspirations!


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

GQdoc786 said:


> You sound like a paid sponspor for Shalamar lol
> 
> The bottom line : Don't generalize and make assumptions based on a few people. You will find such people in all colleges. If your intentions are to study and to become a good doctor, You will become one i'A regardless of where you are going. It all depends on the student, end of story.
> 
> ...


i found ur post interesting..#happy


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

masterh said:


> Well dude, they are not referring to that Party Scene , if you go by that, Shalamar arranges a movie night every month.. Sports Week, Bonfire, Welcome, Annual Dinner will also be arranged this year along with plans of an Annual Music Concert, Then Yearly Trips are arranged, Mango Parties, Eid parties, Batch Birthdays, Plans of a Halloween party are also in place for the coming year.. And Shalamar has an exclusive party area on the top of the building where Random Birthday Parties are arranged.. A Vanity Fair function for Girls is also being planned.. Shalamar has an exclusive Royal Palm Membership and students of Shalamar are invited on every Royal Palm Open Event..


You should be fair enough to write all pros and cons of both colleges because opinions are like' ammanats',as they affect on decisions so be very careful.thanks plus ANY UPDATES ON COMPARING PVT.MED SCHOOLS IN LAHORE, AVAILABLE?


----------



## Waleed Asim (Oct 20, 2010)

*Masterh*



masterh said:


> when I got admission, there was this case, if you remember, about Imanae Malik doing the round. They killed that child, that child was known to me.. Doctor's hospital is also responsible for killing my pneumonic Nani, whom they admitted as a kidney failure patient and ripped us of lakhs, and killed her.. They are butchers.. And when, I see bunch of kids like you going after the party scene of these thuggers, I really have my blood boiling..


Masterh, want to ask you something. If so much bull**** was going on in ldmc during the days you got admission then why did you apply to lmdc in the first place? Now don't come with fabricated replies such as that you came to know about it later and blah blah! No one gives a rat-ass about your utter non-sense. Hope God puts some sense into you.


----------



## lmaan (1 mo ago)

Does shalamar offer bds?


----------

